# Snow Blower 44 on X350 Won’t Rotate



## Sunny Jay (12 mo ago)

I just installed my John Deere 44 inch attachment on the X350. The belt is installed fine as is the rest of the blower but the belt won’t rotate. Hence the blower isn’t rotating either. Any guidance of advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Are the pully's turning? or is there a belt tensioner that has been by passed?


----------



## Sunny Jay (12 mo ago)

I tried rotating the impeller by hands while the snow blower was turned off and that likely fixed the issue. thanks.


----------

